# Preserving Catalpa Worms



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I got access to a bunch of catalpa worms today. Seems like I remember Try'n posting a recipe for preserving them a few weeks back. Online it states to put them in almost boiling water for 10 seconds then cool and freeze in flour. Need advice?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

All ive ever done is the same thing my grandmother taught me 40 yrs ago. I put em in a strofoam cup, cover with water and add "fruit fresh" per label directions for fruit (its not really for catalpa worms!). You can get the stuff at any grocery store in the home canning section


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Do you freeze them in the cup or just leave the in the frig?


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

My grandfather used to always just put them in the fridge live.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

They can be kept alive a week or so longer if kept in the fridge. To preserve and use up to a year later you can use my method above and put the cup in the freezer covered with al. Foil to prevent escape before freezing or drowning
PS: al. Foil is aluminum foil, not Alabama foil.......roll tide!


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

zip-lock and a little water to cover and they will be nice and fresh when you thaw. I do it every year


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

billyb said:


> I got access to a bunch of catalpa worms today. Seems like I remember Try'n posting a recipe for preserving them a few weeks back. Online it states to put them in almost boiling water for 10 seconds then cool and freeze in flour. Need advice?


I did some this way and they turned out so-so. I think corn meal would have been better. Also they were mushy when they thawed out. I think I will try the fruit fresh trick and see what happens. I got a few today.


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

I do it the same as tryn. Back years ago we froze in Karo syrup.

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## advobwhite (Nov 22, 2012)

Just get some catalpa trees. I haven't seen those things since my grandfather sold them and wigglers around Williams ditch rd and completely forgot about them. Good times digging me up some wigglers and getting some catalpa worms and going down to his pond.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Dang! How do you forget picking catalpa worms and having that beautiful golden "juice" dripping off your elbows


----------



## advobwhite (Nov 22, 2012)

Not sure but this post reminded me how much that stuff stings if you have any open cuts on your hand or in my case after a day of shrimping in Alabama and being stuck a thousand times by shrimp horns the day before you gather the worms for a day on the river


----------

